# Snowblower on the roof



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

With a wet snow approaching Sun night I figured it was time to clear some snow off my porch roof and lighten the load. I used ladder and shovel to clear a space on roof then tied a rope to my ccr2000 to haul it up. it worked hard to remove the 2 feet of compressed snow. It was light snow but compressed. Woke the wife up from her nap with the noise and vibrations. She thinks its time to for me to seek professional help. She had never heard a snowblower on the roof before I guess. My main home roof is a 3/12 so i cleared it with a shovel . Just slid snow off. The part that was the most work was removing the roof snow from the sidewalks. It was compressed like concrete from dropping from the roof . My 8hp twin stick ariens cut thru it and worked hard . thought for sure i was going to smoke a belt but it didn't


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I've had to shovel my roof a couple times. Never tried snowblower up there. You're brave, crazy or both!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have had a roof rake for years now, but my roof is sloped.
And you have to get it while it's soft.
I have two problem spots that I have to keep clear, the sun rarely hits them. 
I then walk around the house in spots and rake a foot or two clean down to the gutters.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A Weber Genesis fan, eh?


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry no pic but Ive used my Craftsman 8/27 on my 14x40 deck. I have 2x8 ramps I install in the fall to get up the 3 step as well as the 2 steps between levels. I havent used it this year yet though because Ive kept up with my backpack blower. It works well because i can blow it over the cranberry bushes planted next to the deck and out into the middle of the backyard. This way I don't have a bank that takes weeks to melt in the Spring.
Its treated lumber that's not stained. There's only one small mark because theres usually a thin layer of ice or snow protecting the deckboards.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

We are getting a warm spell next week with a chance of rain. So today I used the roof rake to pull off the snow on the edges of the garage and house, back about 3 feet. Also cleared off the porch roof. I used to use a snow scoop to do the low pitch cottage roof.

I used the old 10000 series to clean up the little snow mounds around the house and garage and the little electric 18" to clean up the deck.



















Also a Weber fan db130


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I just did my 28w x 25deep carport roof for the second time this year. I built it 4 years ago with the only drawback being its a 1.5 pitch. I overbuilt it knowing the snowload would be heavy especially when the main house roof drops its load down upon it. I'm too old to shovel it so I picked up a light 2 stage Champion made 22" for this purpose the first winter. I'm able to drive it up there from my entrance deck with the aid of ATV ramps. Pic is from 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> We are getting a warm spell next week with a chance of rain.


Same here, I removed a glacier that formed from drifting snow from my back patio. Took out about 20 well loaded wheel barrows full. Didn't want all that melting w/ the rain next to the house.

Did an oil change on the Craftsman. Last year I didn't need to touch or even think about snowblowers. This year has been different.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Does the beat of the SS damage your roof? Asphalt shingles?


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

db130 said:


> A Weber Genesis fan, eh?


Been a Weber guy since my first genesis Jr. around 94
Then a red 1000. Then another red 1000 ng
Then a 5000 ng with a smoker kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Darby said:


> Does the beat of the SS damage your roof? Asphalt shingles?


No damage as about an 1 inch of hard pack ice under the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Contractors use them on office an commercial buildings with flat roofs. The two cycles are light enough to carry up stairs.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Contractors use them on office an commercial buildings with flat roofs. The two cycles are light enough to carry up stairs.


We kept a Toro 2-stage on the roof of our 65,000 sq. ft. building inside a little lean-to. Started in the middle of the roof and kept blowing to the sides for each of the 4 roof segments. Skids were set at 1" or so to not damage the stone layer or membrane.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


>


This is scary. Would the weight of the exisitng snow, the snowblower, and 200 pound guy exceed the roof loading?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

tabora said:


> We kept a Toro 2-stage on the roof of our 65,000 sq. ft. roof inside a little lean-to. Started in the middle of the roof and kept blowing to the sides for each of the 4 roof segments. Skids were set at 1" or so to not damage the stone layer or membrane.


So that is how you got that picture? Nice.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> This is scary. Would the weight of the exisitng snow, the snowblower, and 200 pound guy exceed the roof loading?





Toro-8-2-4 said:


> So that is how you got that picture? Nice.


No, I just thought that photo was funny... I was going to post it in the Humor thread in the lounge, and then I saw this thread...

We lifted our blower up onto the flat building roof with a fork lift. Up in the fall and down in the spring for service and storage.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Also a Weber fan db130
> 
> View attachment 176277


You guys are scaring me. I'm a snowblower fan and I also own a Weber Genesis.

I'm not looking to collect Weber grills or tractors. I already have back up of back ups of other things that I don't want to admit that I have.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

tabora said:


> We kept a Toro 2-stage on the roof of our 65,000 sq. ft. building inside a little lean-to. Started in the middle of the roof and kept blowing to the sides for each of the 4 roof segments. Skids were set at 1" or so to not damage the stone layer or membrane.


I've been on my backyard porch roof with my CCR-2000. Wasn't too worried about falling or losing the snow blower because we got 7' of snow in 2 days! A storm I will never forget.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

I ran a couple extensions together and used a Toro electric shovel one of the smaller ones. Course I am in NH and my roof was a decent pitch but that year I needed more than the rake. Snow was nearly 3 feet high on the roof and well the lil ole 1k foot size ranch built back in the early 50's I did not think she would handle much more. I sold it and later found out from the guy that bought it, It was a sears kit house and the insides were framed with 1x3. Glad I did take pity on that house.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Ziggy65 said:


> We are getting a warm spell next week with a chance of rain. So today I used the roof rake to pull off the snow on the edges of the garage and house, back about 3 feet. Also cleared off the porch roof. I used to use a snow scoop to do the low pitch cottage roof.
> 
> I used the old 10000 series to clean up the little snow mounds around the house and garage and the little electric 18" to clean up the deck.
> 
> ...


Your genisis is the last of the made in USA. The new genesis II series don’t say made in USA anymore. I live in palatine where the Weber plant is. Now it’s assembly and boxing in USA. The spirit line was the beginning of china built grills now the genesis is China . Summit is USA still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The summit is awesome, but very very spendy. IMHO


----------



## jackwilliam (2 mo ago)

I rarely remove snow from the roof. Our roof is dense and made of durable materials. But I have to break the icicles so they don't kill me, my kids, or the dog. I don't need a snowplow on the roof. I'm shoveling snow off the top. I turned on our snowplow only 3 times during living in the new house. But if you have problems due to melting snow or ice on the roof, I can offer a top Indianapolis roof company. All my neighbors turned to this company when their roofs broke. They told me about them before I started building the house. I made it from scratch, so I immediately chose good specialists and the best materials


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Watch where you are or park.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that video is just plain scary. I have not been in snow like that for about 60 years and it's not something I'd prefer to see again.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

